

Overstock.com vs Goldman Sachs, Merrill Lynch and Bank of America - ck2
http://www.overstock.com/50257/static.html

======
ck2
It's about naked shortselling - maybe a better summary here:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/14/patrick_byrne_on_dod...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/14/patrick_byrne_on_dodgy_american_financial_plumbing/)

~~~
glimcat
Wikipedia as to "what the heck is naked short selling":

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Naked_short_s...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Naked_short_selling)

------
sunchild
Even though this has a bit of blue vs. red lurking in it, I like overstock.com
a lot more after learning about Patrick Byrne claiming that Wall Street are
like "Sith Lords".

